# Friday pics



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Couple of buddies decided to come out to play while I was at work!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bought me a 900xp little over a month ago, it has been under the knife


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some pics from River Run at Mudjam this past weekend. They had Kevin Fowler, Jack Ingram, and Big Smo there


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Skeeter eater on the water meter.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Family fish camp this past weekend


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Just finished another portable hog trap for a friend of mine. This one is 4X4X8'


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hit for the cycle Mon, 24, 23, 22, 21, and a 20 inch red


Momma and baby

Jo Jo


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

My Basset Hound LuLu Bell










My wife's favorite flower, a Magnolia in our backyard


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

1. When are the fish going to bite, Daddy?
2. Arriving at the wedding reception by boat.

Happy Friday to all.


John


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*CCA Banquet*

Austin CCA Banquet last night!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1 week from tomorrow... It's almost surreal









It's been a great ride for him and for us!









We're really proud! (couldn't tell could you?)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

some stuff


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Videos from last Friday night at Baytown


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I was in Berlin the other day and took some pictures.


----------



## NiceCatch (Apr 12, 2012)

My Pride and Joy...my best Friend and Husband and our two sons. The best part of my life is sitting on my back patio and watching the three of them talk, laugh, and play in the yard.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Saw this bad boy in my hood yesterday. Love me some Duece and a half! Somebody's play toy. Very nice rebuild. Ron paul stickers on the back too. Looked awesome and sounded awesome.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

took my wife fishing last weekend for her birthday, despite our family boat having some issues, i got us to my old stomping grounds...

she caught not only her first redfish, but 2 of them in less than 30mins...

21" and 25.5" and a few trout for us both mixed in.

random funny for the weekend.


----------



## midnight5 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool pics.



Russ


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

This was the scene at the Utopia dam yesterday.
Hard to imagine that just a little over a month ago there wasn't a drop of water there.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Out of town for my grandmas funeral and my niece decides she want to come to our motel room first thing she does is grab my digital camo UT cap off the dresser and put it on and just started walking around.

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

another random funny


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*Turning my boy into a little bassman monster.*

Took a vacation day last Friday to take Tyler out for his 4th b-day for some crappie fishing. He sets the hook and the reel starts screaming. I had to help a little holding the pole but he did most of the fighting.

Got some nice video of the release too. We ended up with some nice crappie and bluegills for the fryer too.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*2 more weeks*

2 more weeks and she is ours. dirty nose and all.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> another random funny


= coffee on my computer ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... you son of a ... !!!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm going to start leaving this with every prospect that says this.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Alamo City Roller Girls VS Baton Rouge:



















Texas Rollergirls Austin TX














































PS, Houston has 3 rollerderby Leagues, google Houston Roller Derby
More derby photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/collections/72157626066794892/


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Found this little guy waiting for me when I tried to close the garage door last night.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess there is still a use for pay phones...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> I guess there is still a use for pay phones...
> View attachment 484982


 did you kick her out? lol


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

New toy....Ruger Mini 14


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spicyitalian said:


> Found this little guy waiting for me when I tried to close the garage door last night.


that just ain't right!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Saturday, my oldest child made me feel even older...its the 8th grade dance.....just yesterday, she started junior high.










Sunday, she was confirmed by the church!










Only in Manvel!!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Couple of new mod's to my Shoalwater. Added a casting tower and what we are dubbing the "Battle Anchor". Thought it up for shallow water sight casting. Deploys by releasing the rod from a caribeaner attached to the poling tower. Stops the boat instantly, and is just as fast to retrieve. Faster than a powerpole, though it is manual. Didn't want to add that 30+ pounds to the transom of a Talon or PP. 

Eastern gobbler daggers.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mom and dad went to Florida for the week. They got some pretty sick pictures!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Weight Watchers*

No Weight Gain this week peeps..LOL Just leave out that Crema..

Had a few days off from the Kitchen but I had to cook some fresh catch....

Feech Tacos with Healthy sides ( Mango Habenero Sauce, Tomatillio - Avacado Salsa, Slaw) except that dang Daughter Smoke Chipoltle Cream

Spicy Yellow Fin Tuna Salad

Trout one Day and Mahi Mahi later in the week... :rybka:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

A pic of my finger 3 years ago after surgery. A hard head fin broke off in my finger. I am fine now, but can predict weather changes easily.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Jack the goat had to go for "that" ride this morning. He dressed out real nice and is now sitting down at Dorecks in my ice chest. In the pic he is about 93 pounds but today he weighed 101 pounds.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

spicyitalian said:


> Found this little guy waiting for me when I tried to close the garage door last night.


Yikes! There all over the hill country right now and wreaking havoc on my family. Wife was folding clothes in the living room Sunday, one fell out of the pant legs. Next day killed one in the shower. I get popped by one just last night. :headknock

Great pics everybody!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

*Castaway Lodge - Bachelor Party*

Spent last weekend with my best friends and brothers at castaway lodge in seadrift. Those guys know how to take care of the customers. Good fishin, great food, and a **** good time! Cant wait to go back! Go see and treat yourself.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

spicyitalian said:


> Found this little guy waiting for me when I tried to close the garage door last night.


I work for a homebuilder in San Antonio, and my model home is _infested_ with them right now...killed about two dozen over the last couple of weeks...regular pest control does nothing to stop them...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

August 2010 gathering on Sam's Beach


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Ranch mascot, Eland










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

All I have is a Dove sitting on a fence.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Random funny


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Funny


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

thought this was good


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> New toy....Ruger Mini 14


She's a beauty!

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Found in the bathroom sink at the lake house, it was a big one!!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

2 Cool Pics


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> No Weight Gain this week peeps..LOL Just leave out that Crema..
> 
> Had a few days off from the Kitchen but I had to cook some fresh catch....
> 
> ...


As always, great food **** pictures.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Saw this bad boy in my hood yesterday. Love me some Duece and a half! Somebody's play toy. Very nice rebuild. Ron paul stickers on the back too. Looked awesome and sounded awesome.


That guy gets around...saw him in Brenham yesterday with new canvas over the bed. Immaculately restored.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

txbigred said:


> Found in the bathroom sink at the lake house, it was a big one!!


Sure is alot of scorpion pics lately. Have they always been around here?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Sure is alot of scorpion pics lately. Have they always been around here?


I've never seen one in Atascocita, but see them frequently up by Toledo Bend. The old man I used to rent from up there called them " Stinging Lizards" LoL...

Dave


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Just one of Heather and I*

A pic of me and my beautiful bride getting ready to head to the rodeo.

Rex


----------

